# Hoyt Vectrix Tuning



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

You may be okay as ata is not always exact. If you are getting max listed draw weight you're pretty much good. Other, read Javi's Hoyt draw stop timing in Sticky at top of this forum.


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

Normally when your a-a is long the bh is short. Im sure you are measuring to the grip and not the berger hole. You may be able to fix both by twisting up the string slightly. How is your dl?


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

Haven't check draw length yet...going to do that today and yes, I was measuring to the deepest part of the grip and did not know to measure to berger hole will recheck.


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

Just checking because the correct way is to measure to the grip and not to the berger hole.


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

bassman409 said:


> Just checking because the correct way is to measure to the grip and not to the berger hole.


Ok, I am confused now...check brace height from deepest part of grip to string right? Then check draw length with bow drawn and mark where center of berger hole is on shaft then add 1 3/4" to get A.M.O. draw.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Bow string undrawn to the deepest part of the grip is brace height.
Bow string drawn to the deepest part of the grip plus 1 3/4" is AMO draw length.


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

Top cam is over-rotating, how do I fix?

Also how do you know whether or not the cams are in sync? Just by visually seeing them move at same time?


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

A draw board helps, but you can simply hook the bowstring to a smooth eye hook and pull on the riser. You are looking for the draw stops on each cam to hit at the same time. More often than not, the bow will creep tune best with the top cam hitting just a little before the bottom cam. You "fix" it by twisting/untwisting the buss cable or control cable. Twisting the buss cable will advance the top cam.


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

To adjust the cams, I back the string off until I’m sure it isn’t affecting the axle to axle (usually ten twists will do) then adjust the buss cable to bring the axle to axle measurement to a ¼” longer than the specifications for that particular cam/limb combination (see Hoyt tune charts). *The control cable should be used to sync the rotation of the cams while doing this.* If the cams are in sync at this point the reference holes will be equidistance from their respective cables and the tiller will be even (limbs bottomed out). 

Above is from Javi's tuning post...my question is, how do you visually sync the rotation of the cams by using the control cable? I understand the draw stop timing, both cam drawstops hit at same time with the exception of top cam ever so slightly advanced.


----------

